# Wood Maryland



## ocsnapper (May 28, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone knows where to get some different kinds of wood in Maryland more to the point the Eastern Shore.

Thanks David


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 29, 2009)

I have a good supply for Hickory in Crofton. Not sure about the shore. Most people around here told me to wait til fall and call back.


----------

